# Suggestions to slow down eating?



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Evie tends to just gulp everything down and tends to eat too fast. I try to feed her three times a day with very small amounts but she will whine until she gets more. I try not to leave her for long periods of time but when I have to, I have to leave her the other kibble that she doesn't enjoy as much because i don't want her to eat too fast and vomit. Does anyone have any suggestions for this?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I've heard that spreading the food on a plate helps slow them down. My first Malt Rosebud would gulp her canned food so fast that it sounded like she was drinking water. Unfortunately one time a piece got stuck and she came over to me and laid down on her side and I had no idea what was wrong. I think she thought that was the end, since she couldn't breathe!! Thank God I was able to get the stuck piece out. Ever since then I have been paranoid about fast eating!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

So is she eating canned food or kibble? Sorry did understand from your post.

If it kibble they have different toys you can get that will make her work for it. You could try a kong and just stuff it with the food. I do that with the girls. I will include a couple of pea size treats. I use peanut butter or liver paste (made by kong) to make it a little more difficult to get out. They LOVE their kongs.

I know there are other treat dispensing toys out there that you can try.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

My mil has this problem with her pom....so now instead of feeding him from the bowl, she throws his food so it scatters on the carpet.....this way he has to walk around to eat each piece.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Brake-Fast Doggie Bowl

I just saw this on tv on animal planet!!! Looks like it's just what you may need


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok so I don't know how to help but can you help me speed up my dogs eating? LOL I only wish I had your problem.


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

> Brake-Fast Doggie Bowl
> 
> I just saw this on tv on animal planet!!! Looks like it's just what you may need
> 
> ...


i hear that this isn't so good for small dogs as they could just fit their mouth in between...



> Ok so I don't know how to help but can you help me speed up my dogs eating? LOL I only wish I had your problem.[/B]


trust me you dont want them to eat too quick, when my dog does that she just throws it all up, i have to hand feed sometimes

maybe your dog doesn't like her food? what are you feeding her?


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=217547
> 
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> ...


i hear that this isn't so good for small dogs as they could just fit their mouth in between...



> index.php?act=findpost&pid=218141


<div class='quotemain'>-Susan</span>


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I have this problem, too.







As in, *I* have it...not the dogs. I eat too fast and too much and have problems because of it. It is SO hard to slow down and SO hard to eat less when I'm hungry! I can't even use weight as an excuse to cut back because at 5'7" 120 pounds, I'm not really in trouble.







And I HAVE tried spreading it out on a plate....it doesn't work. Neither does giving myself small portions at a time...I tend to gulp them even faster in anticipation of getting the next one.







yes, I'm really talking about myself...not the dogs....


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

> Oh goodness I guess that would be bad and make a mess. She has been on lots of very good foods but rather not eat them. She hates Chicken Soup and Wellness the most. Right now she is on Royal Canin for fussy eaters. It seems like it is going to be the healthiest dog food I'm going to be able to get her to eat. So what do you feed Evie? Maybe Bella will like that.
> 
> -Susan[/B]


i feed evie a combination of solid gold wee bits and wellness chicken n potatoe and wellness lamb n potatoe. shes getting kibble in the morning and canned at night.




> I have this problem, too. blush.gif As in, *I* have it...not the dogs. I eat too fast and too much and have problems because of it. It is SO hard to slow down and SO hard to eat less when I'm hungry! I can't even use weight as an excuse to cut back because at 5'7" 120 pounds, I'm not really in trouble. blush.gif And I HAVE tried spreading it out on a plate....it doesn't work. Neither does giving myself small portions at a time...I tend to gulp them even faster in anticipation of getting the next one. blush.gif yes, I'm really talking about myself...not the dogs.... brownbag.gif[/B]


lol youre funny!







i have the exact opposite problem, it takes me about an hour to eat...i know im slow


----------



## melinag (Jan 4, 2006)

I too got a toy called busy buddy cube and could not be more pleased. I got it from ebay seller 
"petsrpeopletoo" who is also a maltese owner and she even threw in a free toy with the purchase!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree with Toby's Mom. Try the Buster Cube. Dogs love it and it does slow down thoses chow hounds!


----------

